# Is this camphorweed?



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

In a previous post, someone said they couldn't see the picture. Here are a couple of the field & flowers. I think it is camphorweed, but not sure. Is this a good nectar source, or is it pollen? It looks like the aster family. Bees were all over the flowers.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That's what it looks like to me. 

Camphorweed
http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=HESU3

or,

Hairy golden-aster
http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/result.php?id_image=22752

Same Family.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder what the differences are in these two plants. Do you think it is a nectar source? (HOPE, HOPE)


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

If it's camphorweed, and with those hairy stems it looks like it, it's a member of the aster family and they are a good fall crop, maybe not as good as goldenrod, but with a field like that I'd say you were in luck.


----------

